# Quinn's 365 day Stranger Project



## quinn

I'm gonna try and do a 365 of strangers.I have to ask for permission just so it's a little more personable.Here is # 1


----------



## quinn

Thanks ya'll,your  right I need a way for them to view them and get a copy if wanted as well.I also got talking with Mrs. Cornelia and I kinda liked that too.

#2/365
Mrs. Cornelia , I met her and her husband  Frank on the Hooch yesterday. She is a professer at one of the smaller colledges.She is 60 years old and Frank is 70.He has a boken back so it's just great he can even get around!He retired at 62,if you work the extra years like they want you too for the extra money it takes 18 years before you ever see any of that money.She has two side businesses,she is a wellness educator and a floral designer.She is a juice plus distributor and they come in capsules or chewables!


----------



## quinn

This is Capt Roi,he was working at the Hong Kong Market in the fish maket.


----------



## quinn

Thanks's ya'll!I'm really diggin it so far!I tried to snake my way out and get somebody to help me out,cause my computer is at the dr but i got it!

This woman was waiting on her daughters at the Thiftyfood Market.We couldn't communicate but she gave me the nod for a picture.I'm not sure what she said to her daughters when they got back...but they all turned around and looked at me.They all walked off chatting in some language I could'nt understand!


----------



## quinn

okay here's Natalia!She works at a paint store in roswell.She's in her fourth year of college.The first three years she went to Georgia,now she goes to Ga. State.She's majoring in philosophy and wants to be a writer.I hope I run into her again with a little bit better light!


----------



## quinn

Well here is Raymond he has a veggie stand in Atlanta on the corner of Briarciff Rd and Ponce de Leon Rd.He spoke with a jamacian accent.He was a nice enough man.He wasn't so keen on the idea of a picture.i assured him it 's okay to say no,I'm still going to buy the plums,A onion and some boiled peanuts.His friend told him not to but he said okay mon,just not to close.We talked a little while longer and I was explaining the project more to him.He was excited before i left.If anybody's in that area stop by and tell him you seen him on the internet!I ate the peanuts on the way home!i'm using a new editing program that I don't know how to use yet.


----------



## quinn

This is Blue, he's a traveling guitar player ,a cheesehead from Milwaukee,Wisconson.This is his second time going thru Atlanta.He didn't have much luck the first time,so he guess' it's hit or miss around here!He's just trying to get enough money to move on.I didn't ask him to sing so I'm not sure if he does or not.I let him look at the couple of shots I took and I said I like the one with the head tilt!He told me that was his signature move.I threw a couple of bucks in his guitar case and left him playing.


----------



## quinn

Well I'm behind in posting but still got the streak taking them daily.
This is John V. he's retired.they have lived in the same house for forty years.There's a little horse park across the street that I was coming to look at.He said it has been there since the civil war.His whole front yard is planted in dalihas.He and his 2 labs were out watering their beauties.I'm sure I will make a visit back over to John's place.


----------



## quinn

Thanks Shug! 
This is Kris,she works at the rightous room in Atlanta on Ponce-de-leon ave.She'a bartender,waitess,cook whatever hat is thrown her way she gladly puts it on!I stopped in there hoping to find a interesting person on the patio or behind the bar.When she came to the table I had hoped I found # 9.She is one of the sweetest most beautiful person you could meet,on the inside as well as the outside!Sorry fellows she is a married woman.I would love another chance to shoot with Kris.Matter of fact I saw a old blue and white ford falcon that would good well with her pin-up girl style!


----------



## Hoss

OK, I've set up this thread for quinn to post where quinn can post his photos.  Please put your comments in his other thread.  This will enable folks to just go through and view his project.  I've also copied his earlier photos into this thread.  

Hoss


----------



## quinn

This is Edith,she is a member of the Golden Key Honor Society that was in town for a conference.500 college kids fromaround the world came to Clarkston,ga. and my brother from another mother was in charge of 50 of them.He called and asked me to come photograph them.Edith is from Sky Valley,California.She's in her fourth year at Fresno State.She is majoring in linguistics,she's going to be a language teacher in a third world country.Edith told me "Just so you know we're not all blonde from California".Lulabell thought she spent too much time around me!She was full of energy and worked the whole time.She told me that was the hardest she ever worked!They removed a old tennis court and these leaders of the future were out there with shovel,steel rakes and wheel barrels breaking up the crusher run and hauling it off.I told them I had the hard job....I had to watch them do it!


----------



## quinn

This is sweet pea and her mom.They were at the Clarston Farmer's market yesterday afternoon.Sweet pea is three years old,loves her some grilled corn (I didn't have permission yet),and a falahal and was very relaxed for a three year old.She wants to ne a ballerina when she grows up and turns five.She also dresses herself and no she hasn't heard of madonna!He mom works for the local growers going to the markets and selling thie organically grown fruits and veggie's.Clarkston has their farmers market once a month.They have a bike repair man to fix bicycles   moat repairs are $5.00 or you can purchase a adult one for $30.00 or a kid's for $20.00.


----------



## quinn

This is Sammie,him and his girl friend pam were getting ready to shoot the hooch.He's a local musician who  plays on the weekends and teaches music during the days.He has a couple of gigs coming up in the next couple of weeks and he is looking for somebody to take some shots and record some jam sessions!They are playing on aug 11th at the Tavern in Roswell.We exchanged numbers and he said he'll give me a call.They were putting in a blow up raft with a trolling motor.He said the water is high right now and moving pretty fast as they floated off.


----------



## quinn

This is Bradley and his father Fredy.They were fishing on the Hooch. I stopped by when on the way home from work.Fredy has his own Landscape company.He does commerical and residental,fully licensed and insured.They are from Guatamala.They like to fish,so far that day that had caught five legal trout.He gave me his card just in case I need a landscaper.


----------



## quinn

This is Jackie and her mom after dinner in Tucker at Mathews Cafeteria.They got some great fried chicken!Jackie is a real estate agent in Atlanta,Ga.She sold a house on my road a couple of years back.They go to Mathews a couple of nights a week and after dinner watch all the beautiful colors as the day turns to night.


----------



## quinn

This is Patty she's the night shift manager and cook at the`Waffle House.She is the favorite of the waitresses and diners.One diner came in and asked if Patty made the grits she said no so he had hash browns.She doesn't really like pictures but she'll help me out!


----------



## quinn

This is Jeff, I sat beside him at a local watering hole.He is a micro beer lover.He is a aspiring writer.We exchanged emails and he said he could help me out with the bio's.He was texting with his ex when I got this shot.Afterwards sometimes I like to show the stranger the shot I will be using.He wanted a do over, but i think this really captured that moment in time.


----------



## quinn

This is Alex,he hangs out in the Rightous Room in Atlanta.He wears his hair kinda slicked down.He had some nice artwork adorning his arms.He wasn't much for talking,all I know is he sure was happy in his thoughts....and his beer!


----------



## quinn

This is David,him and his father own a taxidermy business.They are very good at what they do!I was waiting for the animals to blink.He hopes one day to get someone to pay him to hunt all the time.


----------



## quinn

My name is Sue,how do you do?This is Ms. Sue.She was fishing under the covered bridge from the other day.She has lived in Stone Mountain,Ga, all her life.She goes fishing everyday up under the covered bridge.If they are legal size she will keep a couple to eat.


----------



## quinn

This is Megan and her little princess Emmie.They were strolling down Main Street in Tucker as I was driving by.First a red dress caught my eye this a big pink bow!They were here visiting family from South Carolina.Her husband was there also but didn't want to be included!


----------



## quinn

This is Sheila,she was at Marietta square the other night when David had his class.She was waiting on her man to show up for some late dinner.David and I walked by and I told him okay there's my stranger.He held up for a few minutes and let me get my shot.They are getting married in a few months and need a photographer.I went and got David and they talked and he gave her a card.I don't know if it was the hair or the gold shiney top she was wearing that caught my eye.I got her email addy and we all went back to what we were doing!


----------



## quinn

This is Brian,he works at one of the shor stores in Northlake Mall. He's going to school to be a videographer.He is a aspiring artist and has his own project to start here shortly.He said my project was the push he needed to get it going!He his email and phone number.I look forward to looking in on his project.


----------



## quinn

This is Ilene,she is from Philly!Ilene was walking in Virgina Highlands area.She's in town visiting family and was out enjoying the beautiful weekend!She looked like a pretty tough one,she had a pair of brass knuckles on her necklace!


----------



## quinn

This is Mike, he was at a car show in Tucker,Ga on Saturday.He was just admiring easy riders bike.I didn't get a chance to talk with him as he was lost in the car show.


----------



## quinn

This is Eric,his son and allie in the rear.I came home on Sunday and we live at the bottom of a nice hill.Eris was out teaching his son and allie how to ride the long board.It looked like alot of fun and I'm sure they would have let me try to ride it....I was worried about my mushin finger getting injured so I refrained!


----------



## quinn

This is Coach Newsome on the first day of school and practice.He coaches girls softball and teaches history at Lakeside High School.This was on the first day at the end of the day of school,he was not wasting anytime getting in his car and getting out of dodge!There's a couple of months I'm jealous of teachers but then school starts!


----------



## quinn

This is Leigh-ann, she's a goalie on a coed soccer league.They play in Atlanta on the Silverbacks fields off the access road on 85.She was very intense and only let one ball get by her.There was three or four fields of games going on,I had no idea there was that much interest in adult soccer.


----------



## quinn

WILD CARD

This is Elizabeth,she was at the Clarkston farmers market.She was there giving out flowers and spreading joy around the market.She is my first wild card of the year.When I started this project I gave myself some wild cards to be used for emergency or on days where I get two that i really want to share.This one falls into both catagories.


----------



## quinn

This is Craig,he works at the Hertz store in Tucker.He saved us the other night after we went to get the rental car from Budget.Some how we missed the fact budget don't let their cars go to New york!We go down the street to Hertz, it was 5:45 and they closed at 5:30.Craig said we're closed but I'll try and help you.He was from New York so he went the extra mileto help us out.He did prepare us for New York by typing in the wrong dates and throwing out a great price!When he figured it out he said ot oh,and i messed with him about getting me ready for New York!


----------



## quinn

This is Bruno the limo driver.He was hanging out in Little Italy in New York.He was asking people if they wanted to ride around New York in a limo.I should have asked him how much?Where else but New York could there be someone peddling limo rides on the street!


----------



## quinn

This is the Naked Cowboy,he hangs out in New York around Times Square.This is his job,he has a couple of sponsors and makes appearances.There was a cop there watching over him and I asked him to give him a hug for the picture.....he didn't laugh either!I didn't get his real name but i know he wears foot of the looms!


----------



## quinn

This is Carol from Delaware.She works at the Delaware Memorial Bridge toll booth.She has worked there for 22 years.She said she really loves change!


----------



## quinn

This is Sabrina,her and her family ate dinner at the Mexican Restaurant on Main St.She is currently going to school to be a chef at Le Cordon Blue.She will be finished in November and hopes to land a job on St Simon's island.She is actually a stranger viewing the stranger thread.


----------



## quinn

This is a family of riders.They go riding in and around Tucker.They usually ride three to five miles a day.


----------



## quinn

This is Eddie the umpire.He was the umpire at my daughter Kori lee's first softball game.He has a hard job,at jv games there's only one umpire.He's behind the plate making calls and running out to make the calls in the field as well.


----------



## quinn

This is Mr. Jimmy the reflexologist.He owns a store at North Lake Mall.He and his wife work everyday from 9 to 9  six days a week.My wife surpised me with a trip to go see them.He may have been a stranger when I walked in,but i felt like he knew me alot better when I left!


----------



## quinn

This is Coach Johnson,he is the defense coach at Lakeside High School.Friday night was the first game of the season.It was a good game but we lost in the final 3 minutes.


----------



## quinn

This is a couple with their new puppy.They were down at Paper Mill in Marietta.He's a old school Atlanta Braves fan.The puppy sure was enjoying the water!


----------



## quinn

WILDCARD
This is Bob the statue,he works in Times Square.He wouldn't talk much since he was a statue.He had a tip jar and if you didn't put anything in it he would keep turning so it was a lot harder to get a shot!I had to use another wildcard as i was sick and couldn't get out.I was kinda wanting to use him anyways,I had to choose between him and the naked cowboy.


----------



## quinn

This is Mema will her little granddaughter.They were on the way back from the store getting gifts for mom's birthday.


----------



## quinn

This is Sammie he works for the City of Roswell in the landscaping division.He works at the River parks on Holcomb Bridge road.


----------



## quinn

This is William he was walking home on his way from work.I asked for a picture and he said as long as he could be reading the good word he would love too!


----------



## quinn

This is Joshua,he works at his aunts bakery in Atlanta. He was at the Tucker's Farmers market they have on Thursdays.They had some delicous pumkin bread they we got and ate for dessert.


----------



## quinn

This is Jasin,Lyla and their mother Rabia.We went to Stone Mountain to see the blue moon and they were there with a new telescope.This was a easy one to get as they started talking with us asking me if I new how to make it work.They were one of the nicest families I've met.


----------



## quinn

This was at Dragon Con in Atlanta over the weekend.I call her pinkie,she was one the multitude of the masses dressed out.I could have finished my 365 people project on Saturday alone.I felt like i was in New York again,except they all wanted their picture taken!


----------



## quinn

This is Darth Maul,he was down at Dragon Con.I had to go back in the daytime and check it out. It was a great day for shots and very hard to choose.I'm sure I will be sharing more of these guys along the way.


----------



## quinn

This is Carl,he was waiting on the bus on Ponce de leon in Atlanta.


----------



## quinn

I call this guy Billybob. He is a engineer for CSX. This was in Tucker on Lawrenceville Highway. He had to wait for another train coming thru at the same time.


----------



## quinn

This is Clarence, he's a tow truck driver for S&w towing. He was heading out for the night as he was on night shift.


----------



## quinn

This is Mary Rose,she's a local artist in Atlanta. She's part of a big movement to beautify Atlanta by painting the walls on the over passes.


----------



## quinn

This was Sarah's dad at the softball game. He was none to happy to make it to a game and it be their turn to man the concession stand.


----------



## quinn

WILDCARD
I had to use another wildcard, it was opening day of archary season. These ladies were at dragon con, the one on the left was the joker.I'm not too sure about the one on the right though.


----------



## quinn

This is Issac, he was shining up his ride at the truck stop outside of High Falls rd. He was late for church so he had to roll out!


----------



## quinn

This is Pearlie Mae,she was out with her ****zus for their daily walk.There's a couple of new parks in Gwinnett county and they are going to walk them all.


----------



## quinn

This is the Jiffy Lube guys on a slow day.They were out on Lawrenceville Highway and Northlake Parkway.You have to give somebody credit for coming up with this plan.


----------



## quinn

This is Dr.Patel,he's a surgeon.He was at the softball game watching his daughter play.He was having a hard time with the fence! This was at Lakeside High School's new fields on Briarciff rd in Tucker.


----------



## quinn

This is John he works the King of Pops cart.They make homemade popsicles and sell them at functions around the city.This was at the Tucker farmers market,they have it on Thursdays every week.


----------



## quinn

The is a Jason he is a scientist and a professional photographer.I met him at the county fair in Gwinnett county.He retired from being a materials scientist to be a photographer.


----------



## quinn

This is Marty rockin the night away.He and his band were at the taste of Chamblee.They put on a great show and Marty loves his job!


----------



## quinn

This was at the International Bible Church in Clarkston. This was on a Sunday, they hold services for a lot of different religions. I think i will be going by there on Sundays for a while!She was with two of her friends and they were on the way home. It was hard to choose which one to post.....till I saw her pinky!


----------



## quinn

This is Thomas, this was at the Monday Night game when the Falcons beat the Denver Bronco's. I didn't go to the game I just figured it would be a great place to go hunting.Thomas and some of his buddies were tailgating before the game.


----------



## quinn

This was in Virginia Highlands,in Atlanta.This is a couple out on a date waiting to cross to eat dinner at the fancy burger joint there.


----------



## quinn

This is Alice,she is out riding at Little Creek farm on Scott Blvd. She was in training class preparing for a upcoming event.


----------



## quinn

This is Luther,he was out on a exit off of 85.He was working the corner trying to raise enough funds cause he was hunngry!


----------



## quinn

This was on Friday at the football game.His son plys reciever for Lakeside High School.It was a very ugly game as it was 35 to 0 at halftime!


----------



## quinn

WILDCARD
I still haven't worked out the saturday at the hunting land yet!
This was from Dragon Con a couple of weeks ago.Hr sat here with his five dogs with sunglasses on for hours.I didn't get his name as he was a star with the whole crowd!He also had a pet macaw with him as well I think!


----------



## quinn

This is Jenn, she works at McDonald's in Forsyth,Ga. She was working the midnight shift and we stopped after getting ice.


----------



## quinn

This is Angela, she's a photographer.She was on a photo shoot with a family of four.I really like the spot she had chosen for it!I think i will have to come back to it!


----------



## quinn

This is Moonshine and her dog.They were in Virginia Highlands .She was playing the mandolin rehearsing for a gig later that night.A couple of days after i got the shot a came across a article in the Tucker Times.She is a Appalachian Flatfoot Buck dance instructor.


----------



## quinn

I was riding around Clarkston looking for my stranger for the day and ran into to her.She was waiting for the bus and gave me the go ahead for a photo.


----------



## quinn

This is Dianne, she is the director of the Tucker Farmer's Market.It's held on Thursday from 4 to 8 on Main St.


----------



## quinn

This is Carl,he's the drummer in a small local band.They were at Fat Matt's Rib shack in midtown Atlanta,Ga. They have the best ribs in town!


----------



## quinn

This is a photographer that i ran into at the North Georgia fair in Marietta.


----------



## quinn

WILDCARD

This is Lin Lin,she was on her way to temple on a Sunday afternoon in Clarkston, Ga.


----------



## quinn

We lost power in the neighborhood for a few hours.I went out riding around and found our hero!


----------

